# Rapid Fire Shotgun Demo HD VIDEO



## Amsdorf (Jan 19, 2012)

OK, some people have busted my chops for my previous videos showing how quickly the Benelli M4 can cycle, claiming that I'm obiously just spraying pellets all over the place and no way can I hit anything when I shoot it so quickly.

Well...I thought, "That's a fair enough point."

I got the M4 out to the gun club and my son and I put it through its paces against a few very suspicious looking characters with handgun and black ski masks on.

I think the conclusion is simply this:

Yes, the Benelli M4 is manageable enough to get a lot of lead down range in a big hurry and be accurate at a self-distance distance.

_
Please note...._

NO, I am NOT advocating ever shooting a shotgun this quickly in a SD situation and yes, I know pellets missed the BGs too, but...as you will see, with more controlled double tapping, etc. I got the lead on target just fine, and even at the quicker speeds, got the majority of lead on target.

So, there you go.
*
LINK TO THE VIDEO HERE.*


----------

